# Name Change - Suggestions?



## Light (Apr 12, 2012)

It's been a while now, so I'm planning on changing my name. 'EndisNear' is what I had planned, but I decided, Near is lame, he doesn't get a turn. sooo... any suggestions? I think I'm looking to go with something permanent this time, so any characters from anything would most likely be a fad.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Apr 12, 2012)

Verdanse/Verdance

Leek Freak

M. Harold

greeny-weinie


----------



## Monoking (Apr 12, 2012)

Pangur Ban.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Apr 12, 2012)

Mr. Bright Side


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 12, 2012)

Toaster Oven


----------



## Spoon (Apr 12, 2012)

Well, it's not a big deal you can't decide; just write down a bunch of ideas, good or bad, and see what clicks. Usernames aren't as important that people make them out to be, but try aiming for something short and sweet that you'll like. That being said I'll contribute username Ping-Pong. :B


----------



## Cerberus87 (Apr 12, 2012)

M.Keehl.


----------



## Light (Apr 12, 2012)

Ulqi-chan said:


> Mr. Bright Side


Kinda clever, and not a bad song.



Spoon said:


> Usernames aren't as important that people make them out to be, but try aiming for something short and sweet that you'll like.


Says the guys whose name is Spoon ;P

Lets see...

FireIceAndLightning

Psych

Scarlet Aura

Cobalt Thunder

Chaotic Soul

...I, actually really like that last one. Maybe I should try spicing it up? (yeah, just thinking out loud here)

chaotic_s0ul
ch@otic_sou!
ch@otic_s0ul
chaotick_s0ul
ch@tic_s0ul
ch@tick_s0ul


----------



## Spoon (Apr 12, 2012)

MelloScreamsKillerKarma said:


> Says the guys whose name is Spoon.


 Ha, true. I just find that long usernames tend to be shorten after a while. I used to go by Spoon-Fork and you can see where that lead me. :D 

 I actually really like Psych as a username. Although, Chaotic Soul works, too. I don't reccomend mixing up letters with symbols, though. Partly because they're a pain to type and a bit of a pain to read. Especially if you go with alt code symbols.


----------



## Aisling (Apr 12, 2012)

Personally I kinda dig Scarlet Aura. It's fun to say out loud.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd go with Cobalt Thunder off that list.


----------



## golden999 (Apr 12, 2012)

I like Cobalt Thunder also. It's easy to say, and just sounds... right.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't like any username I can't shorten to like two syllables max.


----------



## Zero Moment (Apr 13, 2012)

>FireIceAndLightning
>FIAL
>???
>FAIL


----------



## ultraviolet (Apr 13, 2012)

MelloScreamsKillerKarma said:


> chaotic_s0ul
> ch@otic_sou!
> ch@otic_s0ul
> chaotick_s0ul
> ...


honestly I wouldn't go along the 'add punctuation & underscores' path because they're kind of hard to type all the time and also kind of annoying to read. there's also zero need to bother with underscores or mushing everything together because the forums support spaces in usernames, so. 

I tend to like one-word usernames that aren't really a struggle to spell or abbreviate! there's also a greater chance of people recognizing who you are if you don't change your username much - I don't think I ever have. :B


----------



## Spatz (Apr 13, 2012)

Shadow Forme?


----------



## Light (Apr 13, 2012)

ultraviolet said:


> honestly I wouldn't go along the 'add punctuation & underscores' path because they're kind of hard to type all the time and also kind of annoying to read. there's also zero need to bother with underscores or mushing everything together because the forums support spaces in usernames, so.
> 
> I tend to like one-word usernames that aren't really a struggle to spell or abbreviate! there's also a greater chance of people recognizing who you are if you don't change your username much - I don't think I ever have. :B


Eh, yeah, I don't generally like them either, I just thought it might be interesting for that name specifically, since chaos is all about breaking the established rules and causing inconvenience xD Evidently that wasn't the best idea though, if people are missing that.

LS99: haha. yeah, FIAL is kind of an annoying username i guess, in the same way as the one i have now... Psych is really good; Scarlet Aura is good but strikes me as kind of feminine; Cobalt Thunder is good but I'm not sure if it fits my personality; and I still like chaotic soul.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 13, 2012)

Or how about something that people will recognize you with. Like right now, if I change my name most people wouldn't know who I was; remember when I changed mine to Hawke?

 I recognize you more as just 'Light' than anything else.


----------



## Coroxn (Apr 13, 2012)

Usernames are royally unimportant.

Just pick something you'd be happy to be called for the rest of your life.

And keep the Death Note reference, though, for ease of recognition. The only reason I know you're light is because your username still refers to DN.

(And Near is awesome how dare you.)

If you think Chatoic Soul is something that represents you and that you'd be happy to be for however long permanently is, go for it. Don't do it just because it sounds cool.


----------



## Light (Apr 16, 2012)

Eh, alright. For recognition purposes.


----------

